# My 18 hr NC Morehead Trip 5-4



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

18 Hr trip I'm the fourth person on the video slide. A good catch about 30+ :fishing:

http://www.carolinaprincess.com/Home/tabid/36/Default.aspx?PhotoId=225


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Nice. What spot did you get on the boat? I see some nice vermillian and silver snapper, grunts and a seabass; any grouper in the mix?


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> Nice. What spot did you get on the boat? I see some nice vermillian and silver snapper, grunts and a seabass; any grouper in the mix?



I was on the port side right under the capt's window. I got two short Gags, one keeper strawberry grouper. The Cobia I hooked into but had a size 2/0 hook with a silver snapper. The line got tight for a few secs but the Cobia spit that hook out fast  the pool was at least 500 to...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice job. congrats.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Outstanding efforts there that payed off!!! 

With those big pelagic dudes, did you have any cross up w/ other anglers out there? Seems to be problems on every _head boat_ that catches 30+ lbs side-eyes...

Skunk


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

SkunkApe said:


> Outstanding efforts there that payed off!!!
> 
> With those big pelagic dudes, did you have any cross up w/ other anglers out there? Seems to be problems on every _head boat_ that catches 30+ lbs side-eyes...
> 
> Skunk


Nope no problems, the boat only takes out 55 ppl for the 18hr trip so your not elbow 2 elbow with everyone. But you do get your novice anglers out there that do tie you up some times. But all in all it was a good trip, just waiting for the mid june for another trip... :fishing:


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Nice report......now I'm hungry.....need a fish fry.


----------

